

Google+ asking for birthday now. - captn3m0
https://plus.google.com/up/birthday

======
pitchups
To be fair, you can always click the 'No Thanks' button or make it visible
only to yourself, or to your friends, or even to very specific people.

------
jameswyse
'Visit the Google homepage on your birthday for a surprise!'

Hell yeah, I love surprises.

~~~
jonah
Didn't do anything for me last week...

